# Newton Verfahren zur Wurzelapproximation



## DaTroubler (23. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne das Verfahren als JavaApplet schreiben und es wäre cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet:
Das ist die Iterationsvorschrift:





der Approximationsfehler:




der Fehler soll kleiner als 0,0001 sein, solange soll iteriert werden.

Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang verwendet, wie würdet ihr bei dieser Aufgabe anfangen und was muss ich beim Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript bei dieser Aufgabe beachten.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Juni 2010)

Hi.





DaTroubler hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne das Verfahren als JavaApplet schreiben
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang [...]? verwendet, wie würdet ihr bei dieser Aufgabe anfangen und was muss ich beim Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript bei dieser Aufgabe beachten.


Ein Java Applet ist wie der Name schon sagt in Java geschrieben.

Willst du das jetzt in Java (mit einem Applet) oder in JavaScript machen?

Gruß


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Juni 2010)

DaTroubler hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang verwendet, wie würdet ihr bei dieser Aufgabe anfangen und was muss ich beim Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript bei dieser Aufgabe beachten.



Guckst Du hier:
http://forum.webmaster-elite.de/tutorials/352-unterschied-zwischen-java-javascript.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## DaTroubler (29. Juni 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Leider verstehe ich nicht wie der Einstieg bei dieser Aufgabe ist.
Es muss ja iteriert werden aber wie würde ich das mit JS umsetzen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Juni 2010)

Moin,

Mathe ist zwar etwas länger her bei mir, aber es sieht so aus, als ob man dazu nur  Grundrechenarten benötigen.
Vielleicht könntest du anhand eines simplen Beispieles mal den Rechenvorgang skizzieren(ist wie gesagt länger her )

Für das Ganze würde sich eine while-Schleife anbieten, denn du hast ja eine Bedingung(_"der Fehler soll kleiner als 0,0001 sein"_)


----------



## Quaese (30. Juni 2010)

Hi,

die Iterationsvorschrift lautet:

```
x_n+1 = 0.5*(x_n + a/x_n)
```
wobei der Startwert x_0 != 0 und der Radikand a>=0 sein müssen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre folgender:

```
function newton(dblRadikand, dblStart){
  if((dblStart == 0) || (dblRadikand<0)) return;

  var x=dblStart, x_next, a=dblRadikand;

  while(Math.abs(x-(x_next = 0.5*(x + a/x)))>0.0001){
    x = x_next;
  }

  return x_next;
}

alert(newton(2, 99));  // Wurzel aus 2, Startwert 99
```
 
Ciao
Quaese


----------

